# wiring on 8N



## scrambler1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello,
New the forum. I picked up a ford 8N that I have not heard run. It ran well but has some wiring issues. Somone did a very poor job of swapping over to a GM alternator and kind of hacked everything up.
Would like to start over and re - wire so it can be reliable starting and charging like it should.
where to start? any help would be very appreciated.
thanks. Jesse.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Check out this link posted on another thread started by DocHolliday. It was posted by Mongoose_1 so he gets credit.

8n wiring diagram

There was a lot of good information in DocHolliday's thread in the 8n section. Check it out and see if it helps you.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## scrambler1 (Sep 2, 2008)

*8N wiring*

thank you, extremely helpful. I have some time off next week I plan hopefully getting it running. How do I determine the year of my ford?


----------

